# Renovating small cottage



## plaid (6 Jul 2012)

Hi there, 

I am looking into renovating an old cottage on my sisters property to make a home in.  She is cool with that and so am I.  The house is c. 200 years old, solid stone walls which are 60 cm thick. It has a galvanised roof with waterproof membrane underneath and high wooden ceiling boards. The internal area is 47m sq. Internally it is divided into two rooms of more or less similar dimensions one of which has a large open fireplace.  The other room I intend to use as a bedroom and divide off part of it for an ensuite.  It has electricity but no plumbing.  What I think I need to do to make it habitable is to insulate the attic and put up a ceiling to lower room height; insert solid fuel stove with 2 rads off it, one for bedroom and the other for ensuite with hot water tank;  dry line the interior;plumb in a sink in kitchen and toilet and sink and shower in ensuite. Insert three new double glazed windows and new front door.  The house is dry but starlings have come in under eaves and I would need to seal these entrances.  Has anyone any experience of undertaking a similar project and also I have a current budget of 12 grand, do you think this is any way realistic, forgetting furniture etc for now.  Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## Ann1 (6 Jul 2012)

I think you might first need to apply for planning permission to put a sewer connection in. A perculation test would be required for the property....


----------



## plaid (6 Jul 2012)

Hi Ann, thanks for reply.  Could I not just link into the septic tank of my sisters house, the location of the cottage is less than five feet, I wonder would pp be required in such a case as the cottage was lived in up to the 1990s. Or would it be like installing a loo etc in a detached garage. I realise I would have to share costs of water and septic tan maintenance then but that might be ok?


----------



## Ann1 (7 Jul 2012)

plaid said:


> Hi Ann, thanks for reply.  Could I not just link into the septic tank of my sisters house



Sorry plaid I cannot answer that question for you because I don't have any expertise or experience in the planning laws regarding septic tanks. I only know that in Co Meath if you are renovating a cottage...even without extending the property you have to apply for planning permission if you are going to put in a septic tank. Planning permission granted for a septic tank is usually described as '_for a single dwelling_'. Also with the new laws where all septic tanks now have to be registered and inspected I think it would be a good idea to check with your Local Authority as to what your options are before commencing any connection with the septic tank on your sisters property. Sorry I can't be more helpful...


----------



## Sandals (7 Jul 2012)

We lived in mobile home for 18 months (before/while) house building, linked it into parents septic tank. We did check with the local council office and told it was illegal without planning. There advice was to place the mobile home on our site and put in the new septic tank but this required its own planning permission for the mobile home. However as we couldnt be seen from the main road we just went ahead on the quiet in my parents.


----------



## Kkma (7 Jul 2012)

Not casting aspersions on your family but I think myself it would be best to have everything as separate as possible - what happens for example if your sister's circumstances change and she wants to sell her house with your plumbling connected to it? Will you own the land your home is on? Are you planning to have a separate entrance or right of way only? What happens if you decide to move? Does ownership of your home revert back to your sister? All of these things could be very messy if in laws get involved etc. Circumstances do change. If you are happy to look at the cottage as somewhere that you renovate and then live in rent free but may never be fully yours with no security then by all means go ahead but bear in mind that circumstances do change.


----------



## plaid (7 Jul 2012)

Thanks for all replies. I would consider the illegal route there myself as I need to keep budget to w minimum. As things stand I live with this sister and she definitely won't move unless something crazy mad happens. But yes the cottage would always legally be hers. Does anyone think that my budget is way off? I will never get a mortgage at my age and my income but I do have some money around :12k which I could use to get my own living space which would be great, I just want space. Also have I forgotten anything in my list of major works that need doing?


----------



## bertie1 (8 Jul 2012)

plaid said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking into renovating an old cottage on my sisters property to make a home in. She is cool with that and so am I. The house is c. 200 years old, solid stone walls which are 60 cm thick. It has a galvanised roof with waterproof membrane underneath and high wooden ceiling boards. The internal area is 47m sq. Internally it is divided into two rooms of more or less similar dimensions one of which has a large open fireplace. The other room I intend to use as a bedroom and divide off part of it for an ensuite. It has electricity but no plumbing. What I think I need to do to make it habitable is to insulate the attic and put up a ceiling to lower room height; insert solid fuel stove with 2 rads off it, one for bedroom and the other for ensuite with hot water tank; dry line the interior;plumb in a sink in kitchen and toilet and sink and shower in ensuite. Insert three new double glazed windows and new front door. The house is dry but starlings have come in under eaves and I would need to seal these entrances. Has anyone any experience of undertaking a similar project and also I have a current budget of 12 grand, do you think this is any way realistic, forgetting furniture etc for now. Thanks for any help/advice.


 
I don't think your budget is anyway reasonable . I did a similar job  a few years ago , took out the chimney that is taking up half the house & dry lined , new roof cast a ring beam to hold the roof , rewired , plumbed ,  kitchen etc  It came in a lot more than that at the time 

If you are dry lining the walls you will be rewiring as well , ripping out & gutting the place


----------



## Superman (8 Jul 2012)

It will need planning for the septic tank - it possibly needs planning for the cottage also, if it was considered abandoned.

Your sister will shortly have a septic tank inspection and septic tank charge - if there is another house attached, it might cause problems.


----------



## olddoll (8 Jul 2012)

My husband and I renovated an old cottage some years ago.  It was an old cottage(also about 200 years old), two rooms at ground level and two rooms in the roof area.  He worked in the building industry for years so knew how to go about renovating the cottage and what the problems were.  It cost us Euro 40,000 and we did the work ourselves with the exception of plumbing and electrics.

Our cottage was built on stone foundation so did not have a damp proof course.  There were draughts everywhere.  We did have a septic tank and water supply to the house.

We put in velux windows in the roof which made a big difference.  We also put in double glazed windows.  

If your cottage has not been lived in for a number of years it will be very damp and you will need to light fires in the fireplace and/or open windows to allow draughts through the place to help dry it out ( I know this weather is not helpful!).  Check your chimney to make sure it is not blocked or birds have not been nesting in it.

Check the timbers for rot and woodworm and if there is any these will need to be treated or replaced.

If you know somebody in the building trade they should be able to give you advice on what is essential to make the cottage habitable. 

If you have birds nesting in the roof area maybe they can get in through a broken window or there may be a gap between the walls and the roof.

The best of luck with your project.


----------



## Leo (9 Jul 2012)

plaid said:


> Thanks for all replies. I would consider the illegal route there myself as I need to keep budget to w minimum. As things stand I live with this sister and she definitely won't move unless something crazy mad happens. But yes the cottage would always legally be hers. Does anyone think that my budget is way off? I will never get a mortgage at my age and my income but I do have some money around :12k which I could use to get my own living space which would be great, I just want space. Also have I forgotten anything in my list of major works that need doing?


 
With the pending septic tank inspections, you would be mad to consider the illegal route. 

You'd be surprised how often crazy mad things happen. You would need to ensure this is tied up legally and everyone is clear where they stand. If it's all going to remain your sisters property, then a lease should be drawn up to protect her against adverse possesion.


----------

